# Besten 3D spiele



## Master06 (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
könnt ihr mir sagen welche Spiele die besten 3D Grafiken haben auf PC?  


Danke
MFG Master06


----------



## -Phoenix- (13. Februar 2011)

Moin

Metro 2033 und Crysis.

lg.


----------



## der_knoben (13. Februar 2011)

So siehts aus.


----------



## cemo (13. Februar 2011)

ALso ich spiele mit dem 3D Vision System von Nvidia COD sehr gerne und BFBC2 datt ist Geil in 3D


----------



## Chriss4Cross (13. Februar 2011)

Hat jmd. mal Fifa in 3D gespielt?

Könnte mir da vorstelln, dass man sogar nen Vorteil von 3D hat..?!


----------



## Gast1111 (13. Februar 2011)

@TE Meinst du die normale Grafik also ohne 3D Techniken wie 3D Vision (Das heißt nämlich dann auch 3D Spiele) oder die beste Grafik mit 3 Dimensionalen Effekten, also die die z.B mit Shutter Brillen realisiert werden?


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (13. Februar 2011)

Hi,

leider kann ich nur von 3D Discover (also Red/Cyan Brille) berichten, aber die Spiele dürften bei Shutterbrillen-3D genauso gut oder schlecht vom Effekt her sein.

Was mich sehr fasziniert hat, war: *
(sehr gut)*
 Left2Dead 1 (Link zu Nvidia Surround 3D Bildern (red/cyan-Brille))
Call of Duty 6 (Hammer!)  (Link zu Nvidia Surround 3D Bildern (red/cyan-Brille))
Prototype  (Link zu Nvidia Surround 3D Bildern (red/cyan-Brille))
Avatar
Resident Evil 5

Left2Dead 2  (Link zu Nvidia Surround 3D Bildern (red/cyan-Brille)) war wiederum "*gut*" und Call of Duty 4 war sogar "befriedigend-ausreichend".
Gut war ausserdem noch:
Dirt2 (jaaa, empfand ich als gut, obwohl es nur als "poor" bewertet wurde)
GTA4
Battefield: BC 2 (war fast sehr gut!!)

*
befriedigend*:
Dead Space 1 (bis ausreichend)
*
ausreichend*:
Half Life 2 mit Fakefactory Mod (Episode 2 probiert)

Sehr schlecht oder geht gar nicht (*mangelhaft*):
Call of Juarez

Mehr habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Ist nur meine Meinung. 


Ich fand es ziemlich spassig und CoD 4 und L4Dead 1 waren richtig geil!!

Hoffe, habe geholfen, denn vielleicht zockst du die oben genannten Spiele gar nicht. 

Gruss LD


----------



## Master06 (13. Februar 2011)

Ja ich mein ich hab eine GTX 570 und wollte es ausschöpfen mit guten 3D Spielen. Wie z.B. Crysis


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. Februar 2011)

Dann versuch es mit Metro 2033, in 3D sollte es schon eng werden mit deiner Karte. (in max. Einstellungen halt)


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (13. Februar 2011)

> Ja ich mein ich hab eine GTX 570 und wollte es ausschöpfen mit guten 3D Spielen. Wie z.B. Crysis



Dann war ich falsch . Egal!


----------



## Master06 (14. Februar 2011)

-Lucky+Devil- schrieb:


> Dann war ich falsch . Egal!


Danke trotzdem


----------



## DenniRauch (15. Februar 2011)

Batman: Arkham Asylm kommt in 3D auch richtig gut rüber!


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (15. Februar 2011)

Ich würde Mirror's Edge empfehlen. Toller Grafikstil, tolle Geschichte und einfach ein Erlebnis, wenn man über die Häuserschluchten springt.

Man sollte auch bei dem Spiel ein sehr hohes AA reinmachen. Somit wird auch die GraKa gefordert.


----------

